# Teichpumpe (6.500L) mit zusätzlichem Skimmeranschluss?



## larwi (23. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe "ein Problem":
Derzeit habe ich einen Oberflächenskimmer an die Teichpumpe angeschlossen von welcher aus das Wasser Durch den Druckfilter über einen Wassereinlauf wieder in den Teich gelangt.

Leider hat sich nun auf dem Teichboden "Schmutz" angesammelt.
Daher meine Frage, gibt es Pumpen auf dem Markt, bei denen ich meinen Skimmer nach wie vor anschließen kann, die jedoch zusätzlich noch den "Schmutz" auf dem Teichboden "einzieht"?

Von der Größenordnung würde eine Pumpe mit 6.500L reichen.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Tipps - vorab vielen DANK.


----------



## lollo (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichpumpe (6.500L) mit zusätzlichem Skimmeranschluss?*



larwi schrieb:


> gibt es Pumpen auf dem Markt, bei denen ich meinen Skimmer nach wie vor anschließen kann, die jedoch zusätzlich noch den "Schmutz" auf dem Teichboden "einzieht


Hallo,

gibt es, klick hier


----------



## larwi (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichpumpe (6.500L) mit zusätzlichem Skimmeranschluss?*

Saugen diese Pumpen denn das Wasser sowohl über den Skimmer als auch "über die Pumpe auf dem Teichboden" ein (verfügen diese über 2 Sauganschlüsse?)?
Wurde aus den Beschreibungen "nicht schlau"...


----------



## larwi (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichpumpe (6.500L) mit zusätzlichem Skimmeranschluss?*

Suche noch immer eine Pumpe welche *gleichzeitig* über einen anzuschließenden Skimmer sowie über das Pumpengehäuse betrieben werden kann.
Wassermenge +/- 6000 L


----------



## lollo (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichpumpe (6.500L) mit zusätzlichem Skimmeranschluss?*



larwi schrieb:


> Saugen diese Pumpen denn das Wasser sowohl über den Skimmer als auch "über die Pumpe auf dem Teichboden" ein


Hallo,

Teichpumpen sind nicht saugend, sondern sie drücken das Wasser unterschiedlich ihrer Bauart bis zu der dann angegebenen Höhe.

Die im Link als Beispiel angegebenen Pumpen drücken einmal über den Pumpenkorb, zum anderen über den Skimmer deren Saugleistung am Korb einstellbar ist.

Du mußt dich im Link auch mal durchklicken (Bedienungsanleitung) dort ist die Funktion beschrieben.


----------



## Nori (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichpumpe (6.500L) mit zusätzlichem Skimmeranschluss?*

Das gleichzeitige "Ansaugen" (auch einstellbar von der Verteilung Ansaugung Gehäuse zu Ansaugung 2-ter Anschluß) ist nur bei Oase oder Fiap erhältlich.
Preislich nehmen die sich nichts - ich würde da eine Oase nehmen.Generell muss man aber dazusagen, dass diese Pumpen nicht selbstansaugend sind - d.h. das Wasser muss bei Trockenaufstellung zu der Pumpe hinlaufen oder die Pumpe muss unter Wasser betrieben werden - Eine Trockenaufstellung ist bei einer gewünschten doppelten "Ansaugung" sowieso nicht möglich!
Die angebotenen Billigpumpen aus Eco-Serie, die auch einen zweiten Anschluss haben sind nicht für den gleichzeitigen Betrieb geeignet - das hat Oase patentieren lassen.

Gruß Nori


----------

